# Ricochet Vs Aluminum Products Skids



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Like the title says. Its time to get rid of these crappy plastic skids on the brute and upgrade. I want to know the upsides and downsides to both companies skid plates for the brute force. Im am going to buy everything except for the full belly piece because i already have a custom one ready to mount. Right now im leaning towards Aluminum products. My concern with Aluminum products is that with there bash plate I may need to buy there winch mount too. Im going to be getting a HL milled aluminum bumper also. Can i use my WARN winch mount with Aluminum Products Bash plate and the HL bumper? Also I need info on Ricochet skid plates. from what ive seen they dont have a site. As always, Any info is appreciated!


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

i have these on mine , love em .....tough as steel .....have the a arm guards also 

hebcodistributing.com

EDITED BY MOD: Direct links to product sales not allowed. Sorry, they can still find it with the info left. Thanks


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

ive got oem kawi aluminum skids.. really tough but a little sticky on rocks. they look very close to the other two brands. and work very well


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Hebco stuff looks alright. The only problem is that i want the bash plate separated from the "belly" plate. My plastic bash plate is crack wanna replace that but i want to use the "belly" plate i already have made so there has to be just a bash plate. Kawi skid plates look alright too. But they don't look like they cover the outer CV joints at all. I have enough GC to clear most rocks, the CV gaurds i want are to protect my CV boots. And with offset rims its gotta go all the way down to protect the boot.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

The Aluminum Products stick stoppers WILL protect your cv boots just like you are wanting and I know it says you can't run them with a lift but that is b.s. because I had highlifter springs and an extreme lift at that time, I used to have all of their stuff under my brute till I bought my 6" Catvos lift, and then I got rid of the stick stoppers but still have the bash plate and full belly skid. I've been running this stuff for more than a year and have hit numerous stumps as well as run over a few trees and other things and havnt managed to so much as put a ding in any of it. And I didn't have to buy any special winch mount, still using the setup that came with my warn.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I have the full Ricochet set and the HL bumper, all works well with the wench. Ricochet does have a site but I can't post the link here. I have had no issues with Ricochet's products other then I did place some rubber between the frame and close to the mounts to hold it away just a tadd so little rocks wouldn't get in between and grind and allow washing out easier.

I can't speak for Aluminum Products, but lots of people have and like them just fine.


----------



## prairieforce (Mar 26, 2011)

I have Ricochet on my Prairie 700, they fit perfect.No problems mounting them.I do know some guys that had problems mounting the Aluminum products things not lining up


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Didn't realize it said you cant use aluminum products with a lift kit. mmkawie can u send me a link to their site thru PM?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Waddaman said:


> Didn't realize it said you cant use aluminum products with a lift kit. mmkawie can u send me a link to their site thru PM?


 Yeah there's a discussion on here somewhere about it... I think I even read that on an ebay page for some alum. products stick stoppers, but I dont understand their reasoning for saying you can't because I did. I sold mine to buddy of mine that was also running a lift on his brute with 31 laws and they never gave him any probs either. He got a 7" Highlifter and then sold them to another member on here who was also running a lift... that person never reported any issues either lol. I liked them for the same reasons as you...full boot coverage.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Were you running a sway bar or did you take it off? thats the only thing that it looks like it might hit.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> Didn't realize it said you cant use aluminum products with a lift kit. mmkawie can u send me a link to their site thru PM?


PM sent

Its under Utahsportcycle.com


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Looks like Aluminum products has better FRONT A-arm guards and Ricochet has better rear A-arm guards. Think i still like Aluminum products front bash plate better though.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i love my aluminum products stuff and would buy again, the reason they say no lift is if you run stock wheels they rub some. if you run aftermarket ones there is no problems at all.

i would be buying some rzr s ones from alum products but they don't make them


----------



## djmjt (Jun 19, 2010)

Might want to check out the HDPE plastic skid plates. Chuck750 makes them and are said to be nearly indestructible. Lots of great comments on them because they won't bend like aluminum. They are sold on ebay too.


----------



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

Just my .02 but Chuck is a great guy, and the material his gear is made from is durn near indestructable and won't deform if you hit something. You will just bounce off and not have to bend it back out or replace it.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I emailed Aluminum Products about the lift kit thing. This was the response...

Hello
We never tried them on a lift kit other than Honda foreman 500 and we had to trim lot's off because it hit the brake caliper. So I assume it would be same case for Brutes but never proved it. 
They might hit, they might not??
Thanks
Karl Trahan

...wow what customer service:34:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i have the alum skids with a lift its fine, they did rub with stock wheels and lift though. that is kinda of a crappy response though


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

they rubbed stock wheels and lift?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I had aftermarket wheels, and lift. No probs. And to answer the above question....yes I did still have the sway bar hooked up.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I would go with the HDPE one's that Chuck750 makes , Saved my *** many times and they take a beating and I never have to worry about them denting or bending the,m back into shape , plus they are lighter than crud !!


----------



## Hi-Tower (Apr 11, 2011)

if you have at least a 2" lift with stock tires, both aluminum products A-Arm guards and Richochet A-arm guards is gonna hit(very slight triming needed)


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^^What he said, it minor but it still hits


----------



## Hi-Tower (Apr 11, 2011)

but who keeps stock wheels neways lol


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

08GreenBrute said:


> i have the alum skids with a lift its fine, they did rub with stock wheels and lift though. that is kinda of a crappy response though


Do you have the FULL kit?

I was thinking about alum products for a full complete set of protection a-arm's and full skid plates. I have a 2 xtreme lift with 14" diesels.. So I will have ZERO problems?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yup your all good if you have aftermarket wheels, if you get a small spacer on the rear the stock wheels will work as well


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

+1 for Chuck750 HDPE skid plates. I have the complete set on both of my Brutes.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I love the Ricochet skids, I've had three sets and really like them.


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

08GreenBrute said:


> yup your all good if you have aftermarket wheels, if you get a small spacer on the rear the stock wheels will work as well


I have 1 1/2 inch spacers on the bike already on all 4 corners. Also I just ordered the 7 piece complete kit from aluminum products today. they said it would ship out on monday. Can't wait


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Tempsho please pm with the Chuck750's I can't find them on the net.

Thanks!


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

msg sent


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

The only reason i don't want ricochet, is because u need to buy the belly piece for the bash plate to work. I have my own belly piece.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Does anyone have pics of aluminum products front bash Plate? Deciding whether to buy it or not I'm not sure I like the bend in the center. Pics of them mounted on 05-07 brute would be great, (later models are different), thanks!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright made my mind i like the bash plate don't know what i was thinking last night, but i noticed another thing. Their pictures of their skid plates for the brute all have regular bolts? i noticed there pictures are somewhat outdated also maybe they did change them but, Do they come with regular bolts or round headed? you gotta have round headed bolts for skid plates or they'll just stick right in the mud/ground. Also in case anyone was looking into getting aluminum products skids, they dropped their price for a full package, only $263+free shipping for states, for everything but winch mount.


----------

